#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What is the purpose of IoT cloud platforms?

## Bhavya

IoT cloud platform is a end to end platform which bring together capabilities of IoT devices and cloud computing. It also referred as Cloud Service IoT Platform.I would like to know the purpose of IoT cloud platforms. Can someone tell me the purpose of IoT cloud platforms?

----------

